# Need a hand from our British friends



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I recently completed some repairs to my house with some help from a friend of mine who is British. He has lived here for many years, but he's still very proud of his heritage and speaks of home quite often. I was trying to think of some way of repaying him for his assistance, and I remembered him telling me about a game he used to play back home called "Shove Ha'penny". I've found a lot of information on the internet, but I can't seem to find any dimensions or instructions on how to build this game. Is there anyone who can offer some advice on how to go about making this game? I'd also like to locate some authentic English coins to include with the set. If anyone has any ideas on how to obtain some I'd love to hear them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You could try posting the question on the UK Workshop Forums or perhaps send a message to Phil or Alf.

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/index.php


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, Wayne! I just posted a message on the UK Workshop Forum.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Gosh I have not played that game in over 30 years, I had forgotten all about it!

Sorry cannot help with the dimensions - I think the board was about 24" long and 12" wide. Lots of lines - As far as I remember a variation on Pitch & Toss

As for the coins - you need the OLD half pennies - I think they went out of circulation in the 1960s, definitely pre 1972. (we changed to the new currency then. OLD 240 pennies = £1 NEW 100 pence = £1)


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'm beginning to see that this game isn't as popular as it once was. I got some information from the guys on the UK forum, and one of them is trying to round up some halfpennies for me. Those guys seem to be just as helpful as our own Lumberjocks. Tony, can you think of any other, more popular pub games that might be a better gift idea?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Skittles? Prolly have to ask a real Brit, not just an anglophile.
But here is a link to a British site with details about table skittles (or 9 pins). Looks like fun and something a Lumberjock could well make.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I played this in a pub in London on a 200 year old board one summer. We cleaned it with ale. I remember the bottom sides of the pennys being smooth from age. The game started out on sailing ships. And here I thought I'd spent the whole summer in a blackout!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

JP. The problem is today, that you do not get "Pub Games" any more they do not make money for the owner. Everything is electronic and you pay before you play, even darts are going that way now.

Skittles and Bar Skittles - 2 diiferent games, Bar Billiards (nothing like billards or Pool), Darts (several types of board) Cribbage was always a favorite as was dominoes - Good luck


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Douglas*. Your comment about anglophiles is incorrect and a little offensive. An Anglophile is a person who is fond of English culture and England in general.

A British person can come from England, Scotland or Wales.

As most of these games were distributed throughout Britain at one time or another, I think I am qualified to answer the question.

As I was born and bred in Wales, I am and always will be British - Not English. Check your facts before make personal insults.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tony*, I was referring to *myself *as the anglophile, and entreating JP to check with someone actually from the British Isles to see if Table Skittles was a popular game.
Glad to see that you were able to supply the necessary facts.
Sorry you misinterpreted my comment as referent to you. How you would imagine that I had any other reference to you other than as the esteemed purveyor of Tables and Chairs from Finland is beyond me. Not my intent to raise anyone's hackles.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Douglas

I guess it was just bad timing from you - as you were answering JP's previous comment and he was asking me for help and I am from Britain…..

Apology accepted and thanks for your e-mail


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for all of your help, guys. I'm glad everyone was able to get that little misunderstanding straightened out. I think I'm going to stick with my original plan. I was able to get enought information to make the board correctly… or at least what I interpret as correct. Plus I just think a big slab of Mahogany would make a great looking project whether they actually play on it or not. I'll be sure to post the final result. Here's a picture of a typical Shove Ha'penny board for those who have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

interesting!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

To cool. I can't wait to see the fruits of your efforts!


----------

